# Tommy Armour 845 Cs Irons - $99.00 Shipped



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought this was a pretty good deal on a decent set of irons. I needed a new set so picked these up yesterday.

Tommy Armour Golf- 845 CS SilverBack "Maximum Forgiveness Cavity Back" 3-PW/SW - 9 Total Irons, Steel Shaft $99 Shipped

Use code "MySpaceRockHead" for free shipping.

Here are some reveiws on the 845 Silverbacks:

845 CS Reviews

Rockbottomgolf.com


----------

